# Copyright automatisch auf Bilder



## mausilein-gvm (22. Februar 2005)

Also ich habe da so eine Seite namens www.germanpartys.de nun habe ich da so am Wochenende so ca. 500 Bilder und muss 1. alle bearbeiten rote Augen und so weiter... naja nicht so schlimm. Aber ich würde jetzt gerne immer automatisch auf jedes Bild ein kleines Copyright mit der Aufschrift www.germanpartys.de rauf machen lassen. gibt es dafür ein Programm?

Meinte nämlich die Konkurenz aber die wollten natürlich nicht sagen, welches Programm sie benutzen.


----------



## devilrga (22. Februar 2005)

Ja, Photoshop. Such im Forum mal nach "Aktionen".

mfg


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Februar 2005)

Mal ein *hint* von mir 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials186409.html&highlight=photoshop+watermark

Dann gibt es eine Menge kommerzielle Software. »Watermark« (Wasserzeichen) ist hier eines der magischen Worte mit denen man bei Google fündig wird. Alternativ kann man mit relativ einfachen mitteln ein PHP-Script verwenden das z. B. die GDlib oder ImageMagick verwendet. So braucht man nur die fertigen Bilder auf den Server zu spielen und das Script übernimmt das Wasserzeichen automatisch. Es gibt natürlich auch gleich passende kostenlose PHP-Galerie-Scripts.


----------



## jock-l (26. Februar 2005)

Ja,
  das hatten wir doch erst vor ein paar Tagen... Schau mal unter http://www.bildschutz.de nach, da gibt es ein schönes Proggi, mit dem Du Schrift oder Grafik über das eigentliche Bild legen kannst.

 Ein anderes Programm, welches mir einfällt, wäre Fixfoto, aber das geht weit über das von Dir Gewünschte hinaus. Wenn Dir das eine oder andere Goodie fehlt, was dieses Programm aber bietet, dann solltest Du nachrechnen, ob Du mit Fixfoto nicht günstiger fährst als mit Kauf einiger anderer Programme (oder Plugins, die daselbe schaffen wie Fixfoto) , zumal es durchweg in Deutsch gehalten ist und durch ein gutbesuchtes eigenes Forum aus dem üblichen Rahmen der Softwareerstellung/Betreuung hervortritt.

  Gruß

  Jock-l


----------

